# 

## Alberciczek

Witajcie. chcę założyć na wiosnę w domku na wsi monitoring. Monitoring musi być bezprzewodowy, a do tego taki, żebym mógł na bieząco podglądać obraz z kamer prez internet 300km od tego domku. Czy żeby mieć coś takiego trzeba zakładać jakąś stronę internetową, czy jest to jakoś inaczej rozwiązane? Potrzebował będę 3 kamery. Na co zwracać uwagę podczas wyboru takiego zestawu? Jak możecie to podajcie jakieś zestawy przykładowe.
Generalnie nie znam się na tym za bardzo, ale szybko się uczę  :smile:  . Głównie chodzi mi o to, w jaki sposób obraz kamery jest przesyłany do domu, oddalonego o 300 km. Kiedyś słyszałem, że trzeba właśnie założyć stronę internetową, za którą trzeba płacić. Ale przeglądając oferty na allegro nic takiego nie pisze, a piszą za to, że można podglądać obraz z kamer przez internet w odległych miejscach.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kasprzyk

Monitoring bezprzewodowy  - kamery bezprzewodowe masz na myśli ? - co z rejestrowaniem obrazu ? Praktycznie każde kamery możesz podglądać na odległość czy to analogowe, czy IP. Kwestia jest dostępu do sieci internetowej.
Do samego podglądu służą np. dedykowane programy - nie musisz zakładać żadnej strony.

----------


## Alberciczek

> Monitoring bezprzewodowy  - kamery bezprzewodowe masz na myśli ? - co z rejestrowaniem obrazu ?


Tak - chodzi mi o kamery bezprzewodowe. Do tego zewnętrzne i obrotowe by musiały być. Co do rejestrowania obrazu - rejestrowanie obrazu musiałoby być w pętli ( coś jak rejestratory samochodowe  - np. obraz nagrywa się cały czas przez kilka dni i potem następny dzień jest nakładany na pierwwszy dzień ). Wiem, że do tego jakaś nagrywarka jest potrzebna. No i żeby te nagrania z tej nagrywarki można było oglądać w każdej chwili z każdego miejsca. No i obraz z kamer na żywo żeby można było oglądać. Mozna zrobić coś takiego? JAkbym mógł prosić o jakiś link do takiego zestawu, to będę wdzięczny. chodzi o to, żebym zobaczył jak to wygląda i żebym wiedział czego szukać.

----------


## iF-Jimi

W monitoringu przemysłowym kamer bezprzewodowych raczej się nie stosuje co ma również bezpośrednie przełożenie na ilość takich urządzeń w ofertach firm produkujących i handlujących tym asortymentem. Ale jak już musisz takie coś mieć to poszukaj kamer bezprzewodowych IP. A i tak bez kabla się nie obejdzie bo kamera jak każde inne urządzenie elektryczne lub elektroniczne musi mieć zasilanie. Na baterii długo nie pociągnie. Do tego rejestrator IP z twardym dyskiem i łącze internetowe. Chyba że znajdziesz kamerę IP ze złączem na kartę SD co również jest średnim rozwiązaniem ze względu na pojemność i awaryjność kart SD. Oczywiście jeśli kamera i rejestrator mają ze sobą współpracować to muszą być albo tego samego producenta, albo ze standardem ONVIF. Podsumowując, łatwiej będzie ci przeciągnąć kable do kamer i zastosować monitoring np. w technologii HD CVI lub AHD jeśli ma być dobrze i tanio.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Inna sprawa to taka że jak już uczciwie zaznaczyłeś, nie znasz się na tym. Łatwiej i taniej dla Ciebie będzie zlecenie instalacji regionalnej firmie zajmującej się systemami CCTV. Na allegro większość zestawów to chińskie badziewia, niektóre nawet z plastikową optyką. Nie dość że kupisz coś co będzie nadawało się do wrzucenia do kosza to jeszcze nie będziesz wiedział co z tym zrobić.

----------


## Alberciczek

Kable niestety nie wchodzą w grę. Kamerki muszą być WiFi.  Z zasileniem kamer nie ma problemu. Będą tak rozmieszczone, że zasilanie to nie problem. Problemem są tylko kable z kamery do rejestratora.
Znalazłem taką kamerkę - http://allegro.pl/zewnetrzna-kamera-...774169556.html oraz rejestrator http://allegro.pl/fvat-hd-rejestrato...747493321.html Kamerki byłyby trzy. Oczywiście w domu, którego otoczenie ma być monitorowane musi być router Wifi? Ale sam rejestrator nie musi być w tym domu? Może być zupełnie gdzie indziej?

----------


## Marian_D

Miałem podobny problem: u mnie najdalsza kamera oddalona jest o 300m. Po tygodniach szukania mogę Ci powiedzieć jedno: 99% "fachowców" z firm instalujących monitoring nie ma pojęcia co się dzieje poza ich wąskim światkiem i wciskają najdroższe rozwiązania, wyśmiewając wszystko inne. Według nich najlepiej kupić kamery za 10.000 pln i recorder za 5.000 bo wszystko inne to amatoszczyzna.

Długo szukałem optymalnego rozwiązania i najbardziej optymalnym (i technicznie i cenowo) okazało się:

1. Kamery IP z Allegro. Zamiast jednej obrotowej trzy stałe - wyszło taniej i mam trzy strumienie zamiast jednego. Jakość z zewnętrznym oświetlaczem naprawdę dobra;
2. Na słupie z kamerami router MikroTik zintegrowany z anteną - trzy wejścia ETH i antena panelowa;
3. Przy domu Mikrotik z anteną dookólną;
4. W domu dwa transkodery IP zapisujące na NAS (Synology);
5. Przy każdym telewizorze transdekoder wyrzucająca obraz z dowolnej kamery na TV.

Dlaczego tak?

Trzy kamery IP stałe wychodzą 2x taniej niż podobnej klasy obrotowa. Trzy strumienie zamiast jednego - nie ma problemu że coś się zdarzyło, a kamera patrzyła w innym kierunku. Pod względem jakości transmisji i możliwości MikroTik bije na głowę KAŻDĄ kamerę, niezależnie od ceny. Transkodery kosztują 300 pln/szt i obsługują 16 strumieni - jedna kamera może być oglądana/nagrywana przez kilka transkoderów a mają one podobną funkcjonalność jak recordery. Wszystkie strumienie zapisywane są na NAS: pełna redundancja (RAID), duża pojemność (dyski TB), rewelacyjny dostęp z zewnątrz (bo to Synology) i może służyć do wszystkiego, w przeciwieństwie do recordera (np. u mnie jest serwerem multimediów dla całego domu i backupem najważniejszych danych z NAS'a firmy).

U Ciebie trzeba po prostu zestawić sieć bezprzewodową łączącą to wszystko z routerem bezprzewodowym. Jeśli masz w miejscu monitorowanym jakiś budynek, to najlepiej tam postawić skrzynkę z transkoderami NAS'em i potem ciągnąć to co trzeba do domu. Żeby ciągnąć kilka strumieni do domu i tak Ci pewnie pasma nie starczy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Kable niestety nie wchodzą w grę. Kamerki muszą być WiFi.  Z zasileniem kamer nie ma problemu. Będą tak rozmieszczone, że zasilanie to nie problem. Problemem są tylko kable z kamery do rejestratora.
> Znalazłem taką kamerkę - http://allegro.pl/zewnetrzna-kamera-...774169556.html oraz rejestrator http://allegro.pl/fvat-hd-rejestrato...747493321.html Kamerki byłyby trzy. Oczywiście w domu, którego otoczenie ma być monitorowane musi być router Wifi? Ale sam rejestrator nie musi być w tym domu? Może być zupełnie gdzie indziej?


To jest właśnie to co pisałem powyżej. Kamera obrotowa IP z WiFi za 499 zł? Nie zaryzykowałbym, może się okazać że wynajęcie stróża za 499 zł będzie działało dłużej i skuteczniej niż ta kamera. Nie mówiąc już o samych parametrach takich jak kiepska czułość matrycy, brak H264 co jest podstawą i tragiczna rozdzielczość. A najbardziej rozwala mnie bezczelność sprzedawcy cyt: "NA RYNKU JEST WIELE PODRÓBEK FOSCAM ORAZ OFERT W PODEJRZANIE NISKIEJ CENIE"  :smile: ))   Inna sprawa że to kamera IP a rejestrator który podałeś jest analogowy. Nawet jeśli okaże się że to hybryda (nie szukałem dokumentacji) to obsłuży ci max. 1 kamerę IP.




> Po tygodniach szukania mogę Ci powiedzieć jedno: 99% "fachowców" z firm instalujących monitoring nie ma pojęcia co się dzieje poza ich wąskim światkiem i wciskają najdroższe rozwiązania, wyśmiewając wszystko inne. Według nich najlepiej kupić kamery za 10.000 pln i recorder za 5.000 bo wszystko inne to amatoszczyzna.


Naprawdę? A jaka firma zaleciła ci kamerę za 10 tyś. i rejestrator za 5 tyś. do 3 kamer do domu? Będę wdzięczny za informację




> Na słupie z kamerami router MikroTik zintegrowany z anteną - trzy wejścia ETH i antena panelowa. Przy domu Mikrotik z anteną dookólną;


Uważasz że firmy zajmujące się systemami CCTV nie stosują i nie proponują urządzeń MikroTik?




> W domu dwa transkodery IP zapisujące na NAS (Synology);


Uważasz że firmy zajmujące się systemami CCTV nie są w stanie zaproponować rozwiązania tańszego i lepszego do zapisu z 4 kamer IP?




> Pod względem jakości transmisji i możliwości MikroTik bije na głowę KAŻDĄ kamerę, niezależnie od ceny.


A to MikroTik produkuje kamery? Mogę prosić o linka?

----------


## Marian_D

> To jest właśnie to co pisałem powyżej. Kamera obrotowa IP z WiFi za 499 zł?


Zgadzam się w 100% z Twoją opinią. Na allegro można kupić całkiem przyzwoite kamery, ale raczej w cenie >700 pln za zwykłą kamerę. Wszystko poniżej to szrot.






> Naprawdę? A jaka firma zaleciła ci kamerę za 10 tyś. i rejestrator za 5 tyś. do 3 kamer do domu? Będę wdzięczny za informację


Najtańsza obrotówka jaką dostałem w wycenie kosztowała 5000 pln. Sprzedawca napisał: "tańsze kamery obrotowe nadają się do monitoringu jasno oświetlonych parkingów i innych tego typu miejsc. Radzą sobie dużo gorzej przy monitoringu typowych posesji".

Co do ilości kamer u mnie, to czytaj proszę ze zrozumieniem. Trzy kamery mam na jednym słupie. Łącznie wszystkich jest trochę więcej.






> Uważasz że firmy zajmujące się systemami CCTV nie stosują i nie proponują urządzeń MikroTik?


Jasne że tak. Ale niektóre wciskają klientom kamery WiFi.






> Uważasz że firmy zajmujące się systemami CCTV nie są w stanie zaproponować rozwiązania tańszego i lepszego do zapisu z 4 kamer IP?


W moim przypadku kamer jest trochę więcej niż 4. 

Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz że zestaw Synology+trankodery jest gorsze niż dedykowany recorder? Recordery obsługują strumieniowanie DLNA? Wątpię by istniał jakikolwiek recorder dający takie możliwości jak ten zestaw. A cena porównywalna z przeciętnej klasy recorderem.






> A to MikroTik produkuje kamery? Mogę prosić o linka?


Chodzi mi o to, że żadna kamera WiFi nie ma takich możliwości jak kamera ETH + MikroTik. Problem z kamerami WiFi jest taki, że jak montujesz dwie w jednym miejscu to masz dwie stacje klienckie WiFi. Przy dużych strumieniach na dużym obszarze obstawiam że przy 4-5 kamerach na stację bazową pojawi się problem. W MT nie dość że możesz agregować ruch ETH na jedną strację WiFi to jeszcze włączasz pooling i optymalnie wykorzystujesz pasmo.

----------


## Alberciczek

Co do firm - jesienią tego roku zaprosiłem pewnego pana, który zajmuje się montażem monitoringów. Pooglądał wszystko i powiedział, że za 15 tyś zrobi mi to wszystko razem z materiałami. A że zrobiłem zdziwioną minę, że to tyle kosztuje ( wcześniej się nie orientowałem w cenach, bo jak wspominałem nie znam się na tym i nie wiem co jest potrzebne ), to mi powiedział tak - 3 kamery bezprzewodowe to koszt około 5 -6 tyś. Do tego nagrywarka, router i kable + złączki i + robocizna. Jako że mnie na to nie stać, podziękowałem mu. Teraz jak przeglądam internet i zaczynam orientować się w cenach, to widzę, jak chciał m,nie naciągnąć...Dlatego firmom - stanowcze NIE! Nie znam się na tym, ale szybko się uczę i dam radę sam zrobić sobie taki monitoring. Przy waszej pomocy oczywiście  :smile: 
Co do kamer - dwie kamery mógłbym mieć ewentualnie na kabel - te na domu - tyle tylko, że całą resztę musiałbym mieć na strychu. Problem w tym, że domek nie jest zimą ogrzewany ( nie mieszkamy tam na chwilę obecną ) i zimą na strychu jest naprawdę zimno. Nie wiem, jak poradziłby sobie sprzęt na zimnie i z wilgocią. Chyba, że jak pracuje cały czas, to nagrzeje się tyle, że zimno i wilgoć nie będą się zbierać ( wiem, że każdy sprzęt, który pracuje w jakimś stopniu się grzeje ). Natomiast jedna kamera musiałaby być bezprzewodowa - będzie na budynku gospodarczym oddalonym od domu jakieś 20 metrów. Ciągnięcie kabla odpada dlatego, że nie mam jak go wprowadzić na chwilę obecną do domu ( w tym przypadku na ewentualny strych ) - dom jest w tym roku świeżo wyremontowany i pomalowany na zewnątrz i dlatego nie chcę kuć w ścianach, żeby na nowo go nie tynkować i malować. Wiem - miałem pomyśleć o tym wcześniej. Ale teraz już za późno. Dlatego pomyślałem o kamerze WiFi.
Co do kosztów - myślę zamknąć je w okolicach 1500 zł. Rejestrator będzie oddalony od monitorowanego domku 300 km. Ale chcę też mieć możliwość podglądu online, żeby np. jak jestem z domu, móc podglądać czasem na żywo co się tam dzieje. Wiem, że jest to możliwe. W domku monitorowanym musiałbym mieć tylko urządzenie, które "łapie" obraz z kamery i "wysyła" go w internet. No i oczywiście na stałe włączony internet + zasilanie kamer i tego urządzenia. Z zasilaniem sobie poradzę, z internetem tez - muszę tylko wybrać jakiegoś operatora internetu - Polsat, Orange, Play itp.
Nie wiem tylko, co potrzebuję oprócz tych kamer w tym domku - wystarczy router WiFi, do którego podłączam obie kamery przewodowe + jedną bezprzewodową, czy coś jeszcze?
Co do kamer, to niekoniecznie muszą być obrotowe. Wystarczy, że będą szerokokątne ( tak się to chyba nazywa, żeby miały szeroki kąt widzenia?
Kamery maja obserwować - jedna na tyle domu - ogród -  20 metrów długi i 10 na szerokość, oraz dwie z przodu domu - jedna na domu obserwuje podwórko i budynek gospodarczy + brama i furtka - 25 metrów szerokość i 30 metrów długość podwórka ), a druga ( ta bezprzewodowa ) ma być na budynku gospodarczym i obserwować podwórko + przód domu ( wejście ) no i tą pierwszą kamerę :}

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Najtańsza obrotówka jaką dostałem w wycenie kosztowała 5000 pln.


Jeśli chodziło o kamerę IP to wcale nie powiedział ci aż tak drogo. Zależy też kiedy ci tak powiedział. Rok temu te kamery były znacznie droższe niż obecnie. Ale zgadzam się z tym że w przypadku domku kamera obrotowa to zbędny wydatek, zwykle staram się odwieść klienta od tego pomysłu na rzecz większej ilości kamer statycznych




> Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz że zestaw Synology+trankodery jest gorsze niż dedykowany recorder? Recordery obsługują strumieniowanie DLNA? Wątpię by istniał jakikolwiek recorder dający takie możliwości jak ten zestaw. A cena porównywalna z przeciętnej klasy recorderem.


Nie twierdzę że Synology to złe rozwiązanie. Twierdzę że da się to taniej załatwić i w przypadku użytkownika Alberciczek finał będzie wystarczająco zadowalający



> Co do firm - jesienią tego roku zaprosiłem pewnego pana, który zajmuje się montażem monitoringów. Pooglądał wszystko i powiedział, że za 15 tyś zrobi mi to wszystko razem z materiałami. A że zrobiłem zdziwioną minę, że to tyle kosztuje ( wcześniej się nie orientowałem w cenach, bo jak wspominałem nie znam się na tym i nie wiem co jest potrzebne ), to mi powiedział tak - 3 kamery bezprzewodowe to koszt około 5 -6 tyś. Do tego nagrywarka, router i kable + złączki i + robocizna. Jako że mnie na to nie stać, podziękowałem mu. Teraz jak przeglądam internet i zaczynam orientować się w cenach, to widzę, jak chciał m,nie naciągnąć...Dlatego firmom - stanowcze NIE! Nie znam się na tym, ale szybko się uczę i dam radę sam zrobić sobie taki monitoring. Przy waszej pomocy oczywiście


Na oszustów i naciągaczy można zawsze trafić nieważne czy jest to właściciel firmy instalacyjnej, czy wujek (sąsiad) dobra rada. Ale z kwotą 1500 zł to przesadziłeś, myślę że tutaj nikt nic dobrego ci nie poradzi jeśli chodzi o twoje oczekiwania finansowe. Sam dysk twardy przystosowany do CCTV to już 400 zł, a gdzie reszta sprzętu. Jeśli zastosujesz zwykłe acces pointy typu TP Link to będziesz co chwilę wysyłał jakiegoś sąsiada żeby ci je resetował. A urządzenia które proponuje Marian_D czyli MikroTik już wykosztują cię te 1500 zł na cały zestaw. Ja osobiście proponowałbym Ci Ubiquitti. Ceny i jakość podobne do MikroTic ale prostsza konfiguracja, jeśli się dopiero chcesz tego nauczyć to w sam raz. MikroTik ma w cholerę funkcji ale możesz rozwalić go o ścianę zanim się go nauczysz.  Za normalną kamerę IP też musisz zapłacić 600 zł (to absolutne minimum żeby to miało sens).

----------


## iF-Jimi

Teraz dopiero doczytałem że wystarczy ci tylko jedna radiolinia. Na Ubiquiti zrobisz ją za 500 zł.  Jeśli poradziłbyś sobie mimo wszystko z przewodami na całość wówczas nawet jako firma instalacyjna której sobie nie życzysz, zaproponowałbym ci sprzęt w technologii AHD lub HD CVI, często instalujemy takie systemy do takich celów. Tylko wtedy masz szanse troszeczkę zbliżyć się do kwoty którą chcesz przeznaczyć jeśli zrobiłbyś to sobie sam. Dobra kamera AHD np. Novus 1 Mpx to jakieś 400 zł. rejestrator niewiele więcej. Konfiguracja bardzo prosta. 20 metrów to żaden problem żeby przerzucić kabel pomiędzy budynkami.

----------


## Alberciczek

No nic - muszę to na spokojnie przemyśleć i przeliczyć. Muszę się też na miejscu rozejrzeć za proponowanym przez was sprzętem. A konkretnie w cenach. Do wiosny mam sporo czasu, więc na spokojnie mogę coś poszukać

----------


## marcin.sto1

Podepnę się do tematu, bo mam podobny problem:

Szukam jakiegoś dobrego zestawu monitoringu, najlepiej byłoby móc poskładać to we własnym zakresie.
Działka 1700m2, potrzebuję czterech kamer statycznych, z możliwością nagrywania w nocy średnio oświetlonego terenu,   połączonych  po kablu,  po ok 100m od domu, tam obraz byłby nagrywany na dysk. Idealnie gdyby można zapisać obraz na 2 tygodnie i mieć podgląd online przez laptopa podłączonego do netu.

Dom mam trochę na odludziu, pracuję w delegacji i mam pewne obawy czy ktoś z czasem się tam nie zacznie kręcić, a poza tym super byłoby moc zobaczyć przez  24h co dzieje się wokół. Poza tym, myślę że sam widok kamer mógłby działać zniechęcająco. 
Jest szansa zmieścić się w 2-3tys za całość z własnym montażem, ewentualnie ile powinien mnie skasować za coś takiego jakiś miejscowy magik?

----------


## Marian_D

Bez większego problemu zmieścisz się w 3000 pln i czterech kamerach. Na Allegro przyzwoite kamery zaczynają się od 600-800 pln. Do tego rejestrator za 300 pln i dysk za 150 pln. Reszta na kable.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Jeśli w technologii którą zaproponowałem Alberciczek-owi i nie ma problemu z podłączeniem kablami to masz duże szanse się zmieścić.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Bez większego problemu zmieścisz się w 3000 pln i czterech kamerach. Na Allegro przyzwoite kamery zaczynają się od 600-800 pln. Do tego rejestrator za 300 pln i dysk za 150 pln. Reszta na kable.


Gdzie na allegro znajdziesz dysk do systemów CCTV za 150 zł? Z tym rejestratorem też bym się kłócił jeśli ma trochę pochodzić. Chyba że mówimy o zwykłym analogu.

----------


## Alberciczek

Znalazłem coś takiego - http://allegro.pl/zestaw-monitoring-...848135975.html  Wszystko by pasowało, musze tylko zapytać sprzedawcę, czy do tego zestawu da się podłaczyć jedną kamerę WiFi. Ciekawi mnie natomiast jak to jest z podgladem obrazu z tych kamer na np. smartfonie lub PC z dala od nich? Sprzedający wspomina, że dostęp przez sieć internetową IP realizowany jest poprzez przeglądarkę internetową lub dedykowany program, a także z platform mobilnych z wykorzystaniem specjalnych aplikacji (Android, IPhone). Pytanie tylko, czy jest do tego poprostu jakiś program, który sprzedawca dołacza, czy muszę sam wykupić jakąs stronę internetową, płacić za nią itd i co to są te dedykowane programy na tablety i smartfony - czy też musze sam je kupić, czy są darmowe, czy sa poprostu w tym zestawie? Orientuje się ktoś co do takich zestawów?
Ewentualnie jest jeszcze taki zestaw - http://allegro.pl/kompletny-zestaw-4...888214386.html  są tam chyba lepsze kamery? Czy to tylko ściema?

----------


## Alberciczek

Powiedzcie mi taką rzecz - chodzi o kamerę tubową, przewodową. TVL 900. Ilośc diód podczerwieni 24 sztuki i widoczność IR do 20 metrów. Jest to mozłiwe?
Na cogeneralnie głównie zwracać uwagę wybierając kamerę zewnętrzną?

----------


## Alberciczek

Dzięki za tak wiele odpowiedzi....
co do kamery wifi, to nie muszę takowej instalować. Nie muszę nawet ciągnąć żadnych dodatkowych kabli do kamery, żeby mieć z niej obraz. Są sposoby na to. No niestety, zqwiodłem się na muratorze. JAk widać, są na nim w większości ludzie, którzy znają się na rzeczy, ale nie powiedzą, z czym się to je. Jedynie tylko proponują, żeby zatrudnić fachowca. A na forum chyba nie o to chodzi...Jakby ktoś chciał zatrudnić fachowca, to nie szukałby pomocy na forum...No ale kasa musi się kręcić...
Dzięki koledzy za pomoc.
Już sam się dowiedziałem, że kamerki musze mieć HD ( 1080p ), nie muszą być koniecznie obrotowe, bo mają dość szeroki kąt widzenia, na 4 kamerki potrzebuję dysku około 2 tera, żeby mieć zapis z około 5 dni, kamerka HD za około 300 zł, zamontowana na dachu wieżowca 15 piętrowego, doskonale widzi w nocy co się dzieje na parkingu, żeby mieć podgląd obrazu z kamery na komputerze, laptopie czy smartfonie, kamerki muszą być IP, nie muszę mieć kamerki wifi, żeby nie ciągnąć dodatkowego kabla itd. Wszystko to, dowiedziałem się u kolegi, który jak sie okazało zajmuje się monitoringiem i ma dośc szeroką wiedzę na ten temat i wiele mi podpowiedział.  2500zł w zupełności wystarczy mi nał 4 kamerki, rejestrator, dysk twardy i potrzebne ilości kabla i osprzętu żeby mieć w miarę dobry monitoring. Zresztą widziałem jak działają takie kamerki w dzień, w nocy, widziałem obraz i menu rejestratora itd.
Tak więc bardzo dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## mistalova

A jaka to kamerka ma takie parametry, ze z 40m w nocy ma dobry obraz i kosztuje 300pln? Pytam powaznie, bo tyle kosztowala moja i w nocy 5m to max dobrego obrazu...

----------


## kasprzyk

> A jaka to kamerka ma takie parametry, ze z 40m w nocy ma dobry obraz i kosztuje 300pln? Pytam powaznie, bo tyle kosztowala moja i w nocy 5m to max dobrego obrazu...


I  w tym rzecz.
Kolego Alberciczek, niepotrzebnie się unosisz, zadajesz pytania na które trudno udzielić odpowiedzi, bądź  jest to niemożliwe.
Jest taki jeden ważny aspekt - ocena subiektywna, ktoś się czymś zachwyci, inny powie że jest fatalnie - tak często podchodzą różni klienci do obrazu widzianego na monitorze. 
Zaproponowałeś zestaw  4 kamer z rejestratorem w cenie, za którą ja kupuję jedną kamerę, a klient widząc obraz zaczyna grymasić - to jak można odnieść się do Twojego zestawu ? - nie ma takiej możliwości, należałoby podłączyć kilka kamer różnych producentów w kilku różnych warunkach oświetleniowych, żeby mieć rzetelne porównanie. Do tego minimum miesiąc testowania, żeby wyciągnąć wnioski, czy wszystko pracuje stabilnie. 
Co do kamery z oświetlaczem IR, taka kamera http://www.e-security.com.pl/bcs-tip...-2-8-12mm.html  zasięg 20m - zgadza się, jednak dużo lepszy uzyskasz obraz, stosując naświetlacz ledowy 50W. 
Jeżeli masz porównanie u swojego kolegi - nie potrzebujesz żadnego forum do wyciągnięcia wniosków.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Alberciczek oczekuje że jak zasieje forum linkami z kamerami za 3 zł to fachowcy potwierdzą że to zawodowy sprzęt. Ja w takich wypadkach wolę się wycofać i nie odzywać bo to nie ma sensu. Kolega kolegi uszczęśliwił kolegę swoimi poradami, czekamy na efekt finalny. Jestem też ciekaw jak kamery za 3 zł wystawione na działanie promieni słonecznych będą widzieć za rok, dwa. Optyki dobrej jakościowo za parę złotych nie da się zrobić, ale potrzebni są tacy którzy w to wieżą inaczej tania chińszczyzna na allegro by się nie sprzedawała.  
Ale trzeba umieć słuchać (lub czytać)



> Już sam się dowiedziałem, że kamerki musze mieć HD ( 1080p )





> zastosować monitoring np. w technologii HD CVI lub AHD jeśli ma być dobrze i tanio.





> nie muszą być koniecznie obrotowe,





> Ale zgadzam się z tym że w przypadku domku kamera obrotowa to zbędny wydatek, zwykle staram się odwieść klienta od tego pomysłu na rzecz większej ilości kamer statycznych





> kamerka HD za około 300 zł, zamontowana na dachu wieżowca 15 piętrowego, doskonale widzi w nocy co się dzieje na parkingu,


Nie ma znaczenia z jakiej odległości nocą patrzy kamera na oświetlony parking. Znaczenie będzie miało kiedy parking będzie nieoświetlony. Chyba że chodziło ci o nieoświetlony parking. W takim wypadku chciałbym zobaczyć tę bajecznie wypasioną kamerę za 300 zł  :smile: 



> żeby mieć podgląd obrazu z kamery na komputerze, laptopie czy smartfonie, kamerki muszą być IP, nie muszę mieć kamerki wifi, żeby nie ciągnąć dodatkowego kabla itd. Wszystko to, dowiedziałem się u kolegi, który jak sie okazało zajmuje się monitoringiem i ma dośc szeroką wiedzę na ten temat i wiele mi podpowiedział.


Pierwszy raz słyszę że kamera musi być IP żeby mieć podgląd na urządzeniach mobilnych  :smile:   Swoją drogą chciałbym poznać tę cudowną technologię która nie jest technologią WiFi, nie potrzebuje nadajnika, kabla a działa. Szykuje się niezła zabawa, Alberciczek zdawaj relację z "INWESTYCJI" jeśli możesz  :big grin:

----------


## trpkcd

Za 300 zł  :smile:  ? Z takimi parametrami? 
Zapomnij.
Trzeba wydać około 3x więcej. Np LC-7602 - http://www.kamery.pl/produkty/kamery...ip/lc-7602.htm
Koszt niecałe 1100 zł + VAT.

----------


## gerdan1

> A jaka to kamerka ma takie parametry, ze z 40m w nocy ma dobry obraz i kosztuje 300pln? Pytam powaznie, bo tyle kosztowala moja i w nocy 5m to max dobrego obrazu...


Za 300zł można kupić podróbę gopro, która w nocy będzie miała podobny obraz co telefon. Dobry monitoring kosztuję, kamerką wyżej jest dobrym przykładem.

----------


## sz_majewski

Nie róbcie żartów  :wink: 
Niestety w tym wątku ważne jest aby patrzeć na daty postów.
Ceny monitoringu zmieniają się baaaardzo na korzyść klienta w czasie.
Jest 2016 i jako osoba z branży wiem, że można spokojnie powalczyć w rozsądnym budżecie aby w nocy było widać całkiem sporo.

Nie wklejam reklamy (linka), ale gdyby ktoś chciał sypnę kodami rabatowymi na priv. 

Co do chińszczyzny - co nią teraz nie jest?

Można w Chinach zamówić towar słabej jakości i wysokiej jakości.

Dawać konkrety wtedy ocenimy.

Za 300 zł jestem w stanie dać dobrą i trwałą kamerę.

----------


## edward84

Witam
chciałbym zainstalować jedną kamerę wewnątrz domu, która będzie rejestrowała i zapisywała obraz a jednocześnie pozwoli na podgląd obrazu zdalnie przez internet. Czy możecie doradzić coś w sensownej cenie. Nie zależy mi na super sprzęcie, wystarczy taki który będzie spełniał swoją funkcję. Kabel mogę pociągnąć pod kamerę.

----------


## vascode

DS-2CD2110F-I Kamera IP kopułowa 1.3Mpix IR 4.0mm

----------


## viztor

Moim zdaniem lepszą opcją będzie wybór kamery 2 Mpx z full hd w technologii IP. Jakość nagrania będzie zdecydowanie lepsza. To co taka kamera powinna posiadać to mechaniczny filtr podczerwieni, dobry zasięg doświetlenia (optymalnie do 50 metrów). Ogniskowa - tutaj się nie wypowiadam, bo jest ona uzależniona od preferencji. 
Tutaj http://nvr.pl/produkty/kamery-ip-tubowe masz spory wybór kamer w różnych opcjach cenowych.

----------


## xtea

Co warte są kamery jest na tym filmie
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=413_1468878875

----------


## dendrytus

> Co warte są kamery jest na tym filmie


 Są więcej wart niż ten twój sterownik zwany przez ciebie alarmem, który praktycznie nie ma pamięci zdarzeń.

----------


## xtea

> Są więcej wart niż ten twój sterownik zwany przez ciebie alarmem, który praktycznie nie ma pamięci zdarzeń.


Sterowniki PLC2011B1 mają wystarczającą ilość pamięci ostanich zdarzeń i sobie je bardzo chwalę. Mógłbyś zatrzymać sobie hejty w sobie, szczególnie że nie miałeś żadnego z nich w ręku ani nie byłeś jego użytkownikiem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Sterowniki PLC2011B1 mają wystarczającą ilość pamięci ostanich zdarzeń i sobie je bardzo chwalę.


 20 czy 40 zdarzeń, bo Versa, NORMALNA centralka alarmowa ma ich 2047. Osobiście uważam że to za mało, szczególnie przy funkcjach  automatyki.   


> Mógłbyś zatrzymać sobie hejty w sobie, szczególnie że nie miałeś żadnego z nich w ręku ani nie byłeś jego użytkownikiem.


 Nie jeździłem też Trabantem Liousine, a mimo to wiem że to g*wnowóz. A gdzie widzisz hejt, poza CZYSTYMI FAKTAMI

----------


## Alberciczek

Witajcie znowu. Jako że rozmowa była delikatnie burzliwa, to wracam do tematu. Monitoring jest już zrobiony i działa. I to całkiem elegancko. Nie myślcie, że ja z tych waszych postów nic nie wyciągnąłem. Czasami się przemądrzałem, nie zgadzałem z wami, ale o to chodzi - trzeba poznać zdanie każdego.
A więc tak - kamery 3 szt i rejestrator mam Mezi. Oczywiście HD. Rejestrator Mezi HTVR 0410 LT ( na 4 kamery i piąta może być WIFi ). Może być też kamera obrotowa - rejestrator taką obsługuje. Typów kamer nie pamiętam, ale jak to kogoś będzie interesowało, to jak za miesiąc tam pojadę, to spiszę. Mają one od spodu dwa pokrętła - jednym można przybliżyć obraz, a drugim reguluje się ostrość. Kamery jednak wybrałem na kabel koncentryk z zasilaniem. Koszt jednej kamery to niecałe 400 zł. Dysk mam 1TB ( też nie pamiętam jaki dokładnie, ale przystosowany do pracy ciągłej - ma to znaczenie ).
A teraz rzeczy, o których nikt nie napisał, a jak się okazało są bardzo ważne - żeby mieć podgląd z kamer na telefonie , tablecie, laptopie itd, ważne jest, żeby adres IP, z którego korzysta rejestrator był stały. A to już jest problem. Okazuje się, że aby mieć stały adres IP od takich operatorów jak T-Mobile, Orange, Plus itd trzeba mieć firmę. Jak się nie ma firmy, to stałego adresu IP nie ma szans dostać. Oprócz tego, do stałego adresu IP trzeba dopłacić. W T-Mobile jest to 15 zł na miesiąc. Problemu nie ma, jak się ma internet "lokalny". Ja niestety takiego nie mogę mieć ( nie dochodzi tam żaden sygnał od lokalnych dostawców ). Tak więc, jako że mam już kilka telefonów i internet w T-Mobile, to kupiłem router z T-Mobile z 55GB danych. Oczywiście LTE, z tym, że to LTE nie zawsze jest - czasem wskakuje 3G. Żeby mieć jednak dotęp do podglądu z kamer na telefonie, laptopie itd musiałem wybrać rejestrator, który "zamienia" adres IP ze zmiennego na stały. czyli może pracować w tzw. chmurze, a nie wszystkie tak mają. Do przeglądania obrazu na telefonie i laptopie czy PC mam program Ezviz. Cały monitoring zrobiłem sobie sam - nie jest to wcale jakieś trudne - wystarczy tylko podłączyć kamery do kabli i kable do rejestratora i już obraz na rejestratorze jest. Nie ogarnąłem niestety "wrzucenia" tego do internetu i musiałem poprosić o pomoc fachowca - koszt za przyjazd i wrzucenie tego w sieć kosztował mnie 60 zł. 
Teraz jak to działa - kamerki jak dla mnie są bardzo dobre, jak za tą cenę - w nocy, przy zupełnym braku oświetlenia na podwórku od IR jest jasno jak w dzień - z tym, że na podwórku są dwie kamery, które patrzą na siebie. Oddalone są od siebie o 20 metrów i wszystko widać jak w dzień - IR z obu kamer podświetla podwórko tak, jakby było ono oświetlone naprawdę mocną lampą. Na ogród IR podświetla na jakieś 30m. Zresztą z kamery na domu, która jest skierowana na podwórko, w nocy elegancko widać bramę, która oddalona jest o 30m. 5 metrów dalej jest malutki parking, na którym stoją auta od sąsiadów i też je widać. Dodam, że w nocy jest ciemno jak w d...Nie ma żadnej lampy, nawet na drodze. Dysk rejestratora 1TB starcza na około 3 tygodnie ciągłego nagrywania z 3 kamer.
Jak są jakieś pytania, to proszę bardzo - jak tylko będę umiał na nie odpowiedzieć, to będę pisał. Jak znajdę troszkę czasu ( może dziś wieczorem albo jutro rano, to postaram się wrzucić zdjęcia z kamer w nocy i jak wygląda to z poziomu np. telefonu czy laptopa.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A teraz rzeczy, o których nikt nie napisał, a jak się okazało są bardzo ważne - żeby mieć podgląd z kamer na telefonie , tablecie, laptopie itd, ważne jest, żeby adres IP, z którego korzysta rejestrator był stały. A to już jest problem.


Nikt tego nie napisał bo znaczenie to miało jakieś 2 - 3 lata temu. Obecnie każdy rejestrator którego znam ma chmurę. Z tego co widzę twój też więc nie wiem w czym problem.  




> Teraz jak to działa - kamerki jak dla mnie są bardzo dobre, jak za tą cenę - w nocy, przy zupełnym braku oświetlenia na podwórku od IR jest jasno jak w dzień - z tym, że na podwórku są dwie kamery, które patrzą na siebie. Oddalone są od siebie o 20 metrów i wszystko widać jak w dzień - IR z obu kamer podświetla podwórko tak, jakby było ono oświetlone naprawdę mocną lampą. Na ogród IR podświetla na jakieś 30m. Zresztą z kamery na domu, która jest skierowana na podwórko, w nocy elegancko widać bramę, która oddalona jest o 30m. 5 metrów dalej jest malutki parking, na którym stoją auta od sąsiadów i też je widać. Dodam, że w nocy jest ciemno jak w d...Nie ma żadnej lampy, nawet na drodze.


Myślę że musisz poużytkować system z 2 - 3 lata żeby stwierdzić jak działa. Nie wiem, nie znam firmy MaZi więc ciężko mi ocenić, natomiast mogę ci powiedzieć co dzieje się w kamerach za parę złotych po czasie. Optyka wyraźnie traci na jakości pod wpływem promieniowania słonecznego a diody IR się wypalają jak w ogólnodostępnych żarówkach LED za 10 zł. Ze stwierdzeniem że "wszystko widać jak w dzień" też bym nie przesadzał bo z tym jest problem nawet w zawodowych systemach za znacznie większe pieniądze. No ale każdy ma inaczej ustawioną poprzeczkę jeśli chodzi o poziom satysfakcji.

No i pozostaje jeszcze jedna kwestia:



> Dzięki za tak wiele odpowiedzi....
> co do kamery wifi, to nie muszę takowej instalować. Nie muszę nawet ciągnąć żadnych dodatkowych kabli do kamery, żeby mieć z niej obraz. Są sposoby na to. No niestety, zqwiodłem się na muratorze. JAk widać, są na nim w większości ludzie, którzy znają się na rzeczy, ale nie powiedzą, z czym się to je. Jedynie tylko proponują, żeby zatrudnić fachowca. A na forum chyba nie o to chodzi...Jakby ktoś chciał zatrudnić fachowca, to nie szukałby pomocy na forum...No ale kasa musi się kręcić...


Jak podłączyłeś te kamery bezprzewodowo, bo chętnie bym poznał nowe sposoby transmisji danych?

----------


## xtea

Do podglądania kemer z internetu nie potrzeba stałego adresu IP. Wystarczy znienny adres IP ale dostępny publicznie. Należy ustawić na routerze dynamiczny DNS i przekierować porty.
Używanie chmury jest niebezpieczne. 
- narusza prywatniść wysyłając pakiety po całym świecie
- nie szyfruje połączeń
- każdy może w prosty sposób podłączyć się do kamerek i podglądać

Chmury należy unikać.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Do podglądania kemer z internetu nie potrzeba stałego adresu IP. Wystarczy znienny adres IP ale dostępny publicznie. Należy ustawić na routerze dynamiczny DNS i przekierować porty.


Może to dlatego że nie jestem informatykiem nie potrafię pojąć mechanizmu zdalnego dostępu który opisałeś. Rozumiem że za każdym razem kiedy zmieni ci się adres IP w domowym routerze będziesz dzwonił do domu żeby podali ci aktualny żeby go zmienić w ustawieniach aplikacji do podglądu CCTV?  :smile:  




> Używanie chmury jest niebezpieczne. 
> - narusza prywatniść wysyłając pakiety po całym świecie
> - nie szyfruje połączeń
> - każdy może w prosty sposób podłączyć się do kamerek i podglądać
> Chmury należy unikać.


Proponuję trochę poczytać na temat działania chmury jak i bezpieczeństwa transmisji danych w niej zanim znowu wyskoczysz z takimi bredniami. Stosowanie tych połączeń nakłada na producentów urządzeń jak i administratorów serwerów konieczność certyfikacji ISO czy ANSI jeśli urządzenia te mają być sprzedawane na terenie UE. Połączenia muszą być szyfrowane kluczami o odpowiedniej jakości, a to powoduje że chmura jest dużo bezpieczniejsza od otwartego portu na routerze. W tym przypadku najsłabszym ogniwem jest czynnik ludzki, czyli stosowanie haseł typu "123456".

----------


## xtea

Zadna kamera czy domofon IP, nawet takia za 1000 PLN nie jest bezpieczna. Sprawdź sobie na routerze listę połączeń z takiego domofonu lub kamery. Cały czas jest aktywnych co najmniej 10 połączeń zagranicznych, głównie do Chin. Kamery nie mają żadnych protokołów https ani certyfikatów ssl. To jest porażka bezpieczeństwa i potencjalny backdoor. Ci z Chin mogą penetrować Ci sieć lokalną, znają Twoje hasło wifi i na dodatek dane przesyłają jawnie bez najmniejszego szyfrowania. To jest tak dziurawe, że każdy może podglądać Twoich gości, a nie każdy gość sobie życzy żeby informacja o wizycie była gdzieś utrwalana.

Na przykładzie domofonu IP:

1. Podchodzi gość i naciska na domofon IP
2. Ten domofon znająć hasło do naszego wifi wysyła pakiety do Chin, USA i po 10 innych adresów poprzez nasz internet.
3. Pakiet zawiera informację o naciśniętym domofonie, zdjęcie dzwoniącegi i wiele innych.
4. Twoja appka używa metody push aby odbierać wiadomości bez zbytniego zużywania baterii
5. Appka się orientuje, że należy Cię powiadomić i dzwoni ci w kieszeni.
6. Odbierasz i widzisz obraz z kamery przed furtką.
7. To opóźnienie właśnie wynika z tego, że często pakiety w całości są relayowane przez Chiny lub inny kraj.

Problem w tym, że wystawiłeś sieć, swoje hasła zdjęcia ludzi do Ciebie przychodzących, ich głos i film niewiadomo komu. Te kamerki są przejęte przez producentów z Azjii czy ich kooperantów, którzy nie wiadomo co robią z tymi danymi.

Ale jak nie wierzysz zapuść trafic monitor na routerze i sam zobacz co wyprawiają kamerki i domofony.
---------------------
Co do pytania 1.
Nie musisz nigdzie dzwonić po adres IP gdyż będziesz używał aliasu w postaci domeny. I zawsze będziesz miał adres domeny np. ja.mojdom.com a translacja będzie się robiła sama.

----------


## Alberciczek

Panowie - spokojnie - zgłębiłem temat na tyle, by wiedzieć, że adres IP dla rejestratora, musi być albo stały ( jak pisałem wyżej ) albo IP może być zmienne, ale publiczne. A zmienne publiczne mają tylko sieci kablowe oraz bezprzewodowe, czyli tzw lokalni dostawcy internetu bezprzewodowego. Mając internet od takich dostawców jak I-Mobile, Orange, Plus itp, nie każdy rejestrator będzie działał w sieci. I nie jest prawdą



> Nikt tego nie napisał bo znaczenie to miało jakieś 2 - 3 lata temu. Obecnie każdy rejestrator którego znam ma chmurę. Z tego co widzę twój też więc nie wiem w czym problem.


Niestety, ale są rejestratory, które nie pracują w chmurze. Kupujący musi powiedzieć na początku sprzedawcy, jaki ma internet ( od kogo ). Bo jak się nie dogadają, to trzeba będzie jeździć i wymieniać, tak, jak to miało w moim przypadku. Więc nie wprowadzaj w błąd proszę, bo później tacy laicy jak ja najpierw kombinują pół dnia i się zastanawiają o co chodzi, wzywają fachowca, a okazuje się, że rejestrator musi być inny do tego internetu. Raz jeszcze więc powtarzam - nie każdy rejestrator pracuje w chmurze. I w tym problem kolega, że trzeba jak napisałem wyżej, dzwonić, jeździć, wymieniac i kombinować, zamiast cieszyć się monitoringiem.



> Myślę że musisz poużytkować system z 2 - 3 lata żeby stwierdzić jak działa. Nie wiem, nie znam firmy MaZi więc ciężko mi ocenić, natomiast mogę ci powiedzieć co dzieje się w kamerach za parę złotych po czasie. Optyka wyraźnie traci na jakości pod wpływem promieniowania słonecznego a diody IR się wypalają jak w ogólnodostępnych żarówkach LED za 10 zł. Ze stwierdzeniem że "wszystko widać jak w dzień" też bym nie przesadzał bo z tym jest problem nawet w zawodowych systemach za znacznie większe pieniądze. No ale każdy ma inaczej ustawioną poprzeczkę jeśli chodzi o poziom satysfakcji.


Zo do trwałości kamer to się nie wypowiadam, bo pierwszy raz się z tym stykam, ale wydaje mi się, że wyolbrzymiasz sprawę. Mam 5 lat gwarancji na rejestrator i kamery, więc się nie martwię. A większośc dużo droższych kamer i rejestratorów ma tylko 2 lata gwarancji. Więc w czym problem wg ciebie? Bo ja nie widzę żadnego. Co do podświetlenia IR, to ja więcej nie potrzebuję - w nocy na podwórku jest tak jasno jakbym zaświecił lampę 500W. Porównuję to realnie, bo mam taką żałożoną i jak ją zaświecę, to nic się na podwórku nie zmiania - jest tak samo oświetlone z lampą jak i bez niej. z 20m mogę spokojnie rozpoznać twarz osoby, która idzie po podwórku. Więcej mi nie trzeba. Z odległości 30 metrów, obraz muszę przybliżyć, ale wtedy twarz robi się niewyraźna, jednak da się rozpoznać jeżeli troszkę się pobawić obrazem. W miejscu, gdzie jest jedna kamera, IR podświetla na 20 metrów i wyraźnie widać co się dzieje w ogrodzie. Tyle tylko, że w nocy obraz jest czarno biały, ale to w niczym nie przeszkadza. Oczywiście obraz w dzień to zupełnie inna bajka, a słowa, że w nocy widać jak w dzień, są tylko przenośnią- czytaj tekst ze zrozumieniem  :smile: 



> Jak podłączyłeś te kamery bezprzewodowo, bo chętnie bym poznał nowe sposoby transmisji danych?


Kamery maja kable, jak pisałem wcześniej.Jak się dowiedziałem, jakość obrazu i ciągłość sygnału przy kamerze WIFi przy odległości 30 metrów, może pozostawiać wiele do życzenia, więc zrezygnowałem i postanowiłem przekopać rów na kabel. Tego właśnie chciałem wcześniej uniknąc, ale niestety...Ale jest możliwość zrobienia tego - internet ciągnie się po fazie. Tyle, że trzeba mieć dodatkowe urządzonko. Jak wygląda monitoring z tego, to nie wiem, bo nie mam, więc się nie wypowiadam, ale z tego co poczytałem, poglądałem to raczej nie ma różnicy. Różnica jest tylko taka, że trzeba więcej kombinować i podstawa, to musi być prąd w pomieszczeniu, gdzie jest ta kamera. A ja jak wyjeżdżam, to prąd w gospodarczym wyłączam. Dlatego ta opcja odpadła.



> Do podglądania kemer z internetu nie potrzeba stałego adresu IP. Wystarczy znienny adres IP ale dostępny publicznie. Należy ustawić na routerze dynamiczny DNS i przekierować porty.


Adres zmienny publiczny i adres stały, już wyjaśniłem. Kupując rejestrator trzeba o tym pamiętać, bo to ważne, żeby się nie nalatać i nie nadenerwować  :smile: 
Co do bezpieczeństwa - no weź przestań robić sceny - przeczytaj temat od początku i się zastanów, jaki sens ma twoja wypowiedz o bezpieczeństwie w przypadku tego tematu. Po jakiego grzyba ktoś miałby podglądać co ja robię na podwórku, albo kto do mnie przychodzi? Na świecie jest miliardy kamer i akurat komuś chciałoby się podglądać zwykłego, szarego człowieczka, który codziennie charuje na chleb? No proszę cię bardzo....akurat mnie będą Azjaci podlądać...Wierz mi przyjacielu - akurat to mnie nie obchodzi - jak chcą niech sobie podglądają jak kosze trawę, sprzątam, czy robię sobie grilla. Mogę im jeszcze pomachać ręką i wypić za ich zdrowie  :smile: 
A tak na poważnie - jak komuś chodzi o bezpieczeństwo, to nie wysyła podglądu z kmaer w sieć. Żadna sieć nie jest bezpieczna i nie jest to dla nikogo tajemnicą. A instytucje, gdzie jest ważne bezpieczeństwo, obrazu z kamer nie puszczają w sieć. I nie ważne, czy masz obraz z kamer w sieci, czy robisz cokolwiek innego w sieci - i tak nie jest to bezpieczne, bo praktycznie każdy może się włamać na twój komputer i nie ważne jakie masz zabezpieczenia - im lepsze, tym troszkę więcej czasu jednemu czy drugiemu zajmie włammanie sie do twojego kompa. Więc nie dyskutujmy panowie na temat bezpieczeństwa obrazu z moich kamer w sieci, bo nie ma sensu knuć teorii spiskowych  :smile:

----------


## xtea

W orange komórkowym internecie wystarczy zadzwonić do nich poprosić o włączenie usługi VPN. Nie wiem czemu tak się to nazywa ale to odblokowuje porty i można ustawić dynamiczny DNS i mieć publiczny adres. Wszystko działa.

Co do prywatności i backdoora we własnym domu to już sprawa inna. Będą na Twoim łączu ściągać piraty, a zboczeńcy ściągać CP żeby ukryć swoje prawdziwe IP. Przecież takie urządzenia zombi są używane jako botnety.
To jest nierozważne żeby udostępniać swoją sieć nie wiadomu komu.

Trzeba chronić swoje dane przesyłane przez internet. Wystarczy router z zainstalowanym niezależnym firmware i możesz uruchomić sobie VPN, przez który będziesz te kamerki oglądać.
Jeszcze zawirusowany komputer można rozpoznać ale kamerek zawirusowanych nie ma jak.

----------


## Alberciczek

> W orange komórkowym internecie wystarczy zadzwonić do nich poprosić o włączenie usługi VPN. Nie wiem czemu tak się to nazywa ale to odblokowuje porty i można ustawić dynamiczny DNS i mieć publiczny adres.


Ciągle tego nie rozumiesz - owszem można, tak samo w Plusie czy T-Mobile czy innej sieci komórkowej. Tyle tylko, że jak pisałem wyżej, trzeba mieć firmę. Mało tego - trzeba za to dopłacać co miesiąc. Nie wiem ile to kosztuje w Orange, ale w T-Mobile jest to 15 zł miesięcznie do faktury.

----------


## mistalova

Chyba wiem, z czego wynika spór - podgląd "z zewnątrz" do kamer chodzących w naszej sieci (tzn. podłączonych pod rejestrator) można uzyskać w prawie każdym przypadku, ale dostęp do samego rejestratora już nie - trzeba się określić co rozumiemy pod pojęciem "monitoring otoczenia online" ...

PS w necie jest wyszukiwarka niezabezpieczonych kamer, tzn. można sobie wejść i popatrzeć ludkom na podwórka  :smile:

----------


## xtea

> Ciągle tego nie rozumiesz - owszem można, tak samo w Plusie czy T-Mobile czy innej sieci komórkowej. Tyle tylko, że jak pisałem wyżej, trzeba mieć firmę. Mało tego - trzeba za to dopłacać co miesiąc. Nie wiem ile to kosztuje w Orange, ale w T-Mobile jest to 15 zł miesięcznie do faktury.


No właśnie nie prawda. W orange jako prywatny abonent mam włączoną usługę VPN po wykonaniu telefonu do konsultanta. Działa już między dwa a trzy lata.

----------


## xtea

> PS w necie jest wyszukiwarka niezabezpieczonych kamer, tzn. można sobie wejść i popatrzeć ludkom na podwórka


Kamrki są tak niezabezpieczone, że nie potrzeba wielkiego czarowania aby dało się wejść na nie. Wiele kamerek ma konto pomocy technicznej z tym samym hasłem we wszystkich produktach. Tam jest linux, postawiony w zatrważający sposób. Nikt go nie aktualizuje i jest postawiony żeby tylko działał. Wszystkie znane exploity działają na kamerki internetowe czy rejestratory. Do tego fabryczne łączenie się pod 10 różnych adresów IP bez wiedzy ani zgdody właściciela i bez możliwości wyłączenia tego szaleństwa.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kamrki są tak niezabezpieczone, że nie potrzeba wielkiego czarowania aby dało się wejść na nie. Wiele kamerek ma konto pomocy technicznej z tym samym hasłem we wszystkich produktach. Tam jest linux, postawiony w zatrważający sposób.


Trzeba pamiętać, że mówi to ktoś, kto uważa androida za super system gwarantujący wysoki poziom bezpieczeństwa i prywatności.



> Wszystkie znane exploity działają na kamerki internetowe czy rejestratory.


Exploity na linuxa desktopowego nie działają na kamerkach i DVR, bo są tam mocno pocięte linuxy, nawet jądro ma pocięte.




> Do tego fabryczne łączenie się pod 10 różnych adresów IP bez wiedzy ani zgdody właściciela i bez możliwości wyłączenia tego szaleństwa.


To ty niezły kozak jesteś skoro twierdzisz, że nie da się tego zablokować. Ja mam poblokowanego nawet windowsa 10 i Microsoft nawet nie wie że go mam i używam. Pomijam, że jest to legalna wersja. Jakimś cudem można to zrobić i to zrobić skutecznie.
Większość tzw. włamów  na kamerki i rejestratory to wina pozostawienia domyślnych loginów i haseł.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Co do pytania 1.
> Nie musisz nigdzie dzwonić po adres IP gdyż będziesz używał aliasu w postaci domeny. I zawsze będziesz miał adres domeny np. ja.mojdom.com a translacja będzie się robiła sama.


Sorry, mój błąd. Nie doczytałem że chodzi Ci o DynDNS. To oczywiście inny mechanizm niż chmura ale z zasady bardzo do niej zbliżony. Nie wiem jakich ty używasz chmur ale te których używam ja są szyfrowane. Będę się nad tym głębiej zastanawiał jak zainstaluję sobie kamerę w sypialni.

----------


## xtea

> Sorry, mój błąd. Nie doczytałem że chodzi Ci o DynDNS. To oczywiście inny mechanizm niż chmura ale z zasady bardzo do niej zbliżony. Nie wiem jakich ty używasz chmur ale te których używam ja są szyfrowane. Będę się nad tym głębiej zastanawiał jak zainstaluję sobie kamerę w sypialni.


Chmury nie są szyfrowane end-to-end więc to bez znaczenia czy się nazywają szyfrowane. A dyndns nie ma nic z bezpieczeństwem wspołnego. To w ogóle o co innego chodzi. Chmuta zaimplementowana w kamerkach jest tam wpisana na stałę, nie można jej zmienić ani zaszyfrować. Kamerki łączą się z 10ma adresami bez wiedzy użytkownika.

----------


## mistalova

Kiedys jak cos grzebalem przy swoich ruterach (mam w domu dwie sieci) to faktycznie zauwazylem, ze kamery generuja dziwny ruch - ale w sumie po glebszym zastanowieniu sie to olewam, najwyzej w najgorszym wypadku jakis skosnooki pooglada sobie moje podworko czy ogrod.

----------


## xtea

> Kiedys jak cos grzebalem przy swoich ruterach (mam w domu dwie sieci) to faktycznie zauwazylem, ze kamery generuja dziwny ruch - ale w sumie po glebszym zastanowieniu sie to olewam, najwyzej w najgorszym wypadku jakis skosnooki pooglada sobie moje podworko czy ogrod.


Gorzej jak ktoś będzie używał tych kamerek do włamań lub ściągania dziecięcego porno. Przy okazji dostanie się i Tobie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Chmury nie są szyfrowane end-to-end więc to bez znaczenia czy się nazywają szyfrowane. A dyndns nie ma nic z bezpieczeństwem wspołnego. To w ogóle o co innego chodzi.


Owszem, to prawda, ale tylko w przypadku taniego chińskiego badziewia z allegro, z którego jak wiemy słyniesz.




> Chmuta zaimplementowana w kamerkach jest tam wpisana na stałę, nie można jej zmienić ani zaszyfrować.


Ale żeby zaczęła działać, to musisz ją uaktywnić w ustawieniach, nawet w najtańszych chińskich wynalazkach.




> Kamerki łączą się z 10ma adresami bez wiedzy użytkownika.


A twój sterownik z iloma się łączy? Bajki producenta mówiące, że się nie łączy, możesz włożyć pomiędzy bajki Andersena, a Brzechwy.
Windows, z którego piszesz swoje brednie, łączy się z 57 serwerami bez twojej wiedzy i zgody.
O dziwo mój się nie łączy.




> Gorzej jak ktoś będzie używał tych kamerek do włamań lub ściągania dziecięcego porno. Przy okazji dostanie się i Tobie.


Nie da się, ale co taki ignorant jak ty może o tym wiedzieć.

----------


## xtea

To ty jesteś ignorantem. W kamerkach mimo wyłączenia dynsns-a producenta taka kamerka i tak nawiązuje połączenia z kilkunastoma adresami, zupełnie bez powodu.
Ile razy mam powtarzać, że nie jestem handlarzem, a tym bardziej handlarzem sterownikami.

----------


## dendrytus

> To ty jesteś ignorantem. W kamerkach mimo wyłączenia dynsns-a producenta taka kamerka i tak nawiązuje połączenia z kilkunastoma adresami, zupełnie bez powodu. Ile razy mam powtarzać, że nie jestem handlarzem, a tym bardziej handlarzem sterownikami.


 Twoje sterowniki i kamerki nawiązują, moje i moich klientów nie.

----------


## xtea

> Twoje sterowniki i kamerki nawiązują, moje i moich klientów nie.


Sterowniki, które posiadam nie nawiązują żadnych połączeń. Kamerki nawiązywały to je oddałem i kupiłem inne.

----------


## dendrytus

> Sterowniki, które posiadam nie nawiązują żadnych połączeń. Kamerki nawiązywały to je oddałem i kupiłem inne.


Czyli jednak są kamerki które się niełączą.
Nie masz nieuku bladego pojęcia, co robi ten twój sterownik i z kim się łączy, bo nie kontrolujesz połączenia po GPRS czy LTE.
Popisuj się swoim nieuctwem dalej. Mam niezły ubaw.

----------


## xtea

> Czyli jednak są kamerki które się niełączą.
> Nie masz nieuku bladego pojęcia, co robi ten twój sterownik i z kim się łączy, bo nie kontrolujesz połączenia po GPRS czy LTE.
> Popisuj się swoim nieuctwem dalej. Mam niezły ubaw.



Moj sterownik łączy się tylko przez ethernet kablem RJ-45 do routera i na routerze widzę połączenia spod jego adresu IP. Zresztą testowałem programy dostaczone z PLC2011 przy pomocy Wiresharka i nie ma innych pakietów. Te apki co robię sam w oparciu o DLL to w ogóle nie ma problemu, bo sam je robię.
Sa kamerki, które nie łączą się ale obecnie nieliczne. Trzeba od razu pytać handlarza chińskimi kamerkami o ten problem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Moj sterownik łączy się tylko przez ethernet kablem RJ-45 do routera i na routerze widzę połączenia spod jego adresu IP. Zresztą testowałem programy dostaczone z PLC2011 przy pomocy Wiresharka i nie ma innych pakietów. Te apki co robię sam w oparciu o DLL to w ogóle nie ma problemu, bo sam je robię.
> Sa kamerki, które nie łączą się ale obecnie nieliczne. Trzeba od razu pytać handlarza chińskimi kamerkami o ten problem.


Poziom twojej ignorancji jest niewiarygodny. Twój sterownik może łączyć się przez twój smartfon i to tylko, kiedy korzystasz z GPRS-a. Połączenia są szyfrowane, więc nie masz bladego pojęcia co zawiera pakiet. 
Ale co zawiera  ignorancie biblioteka, to nie masz już bladego pojęcia, bo za cienki jesteś. 
Zresztą nie ma znaczenia, co pisze handlarz na temat swojego produktu.




> Sa kamerki, które nie łączą się ale obecnie nieliczne. Trzeba od razu pytać handlarza chińskimi kamerkami o ten problem.


Dla mnie to bez znaczenia czy się łączą czy nie, bo z moich instalacji się nie łączą.

----------


## xtea

Przecież biblioteka DLL jest w formie skompilowanej i źródeł w dot necie nie wiedziałeś ?
Dendrytus trolku nie wiedziałeś? Jak do niej zaglądałeś to nie zauważyłeś katalogu z całym projektem do samodzielnego skompilowania?  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Przecież biblioteka DLL jest w formie skompilowanej i źródeł w dot necie nie wiedziałeś ?
> Dendrytus trolku nie wiedziałeś? Jak do niej zaglądałeś to nie zauważyłeś katalogu z całym projektem do samodzielnego skompilowania?


Mam ciekawsze rzeczy do roboty niż latanie po stronach z drogimi chińskimi sterownikami.

----------


## xtea

> Mam ciekawsze rzeczy do roboty niż latanie po stronach z drogimi chińskimi sterownikami.


Dendrytus kłamczuchu i konfabulancie.

----------


## dejna

http://tvn24bis.pl/tech,80/internet-...vh,680225.html
Kamerki internetowe, szczególnie te używające chmury...

----------

